# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Νανόμπουφος

## karakonstantakis

*Χτες βράδυ !!! 

Ημουν μέσα στο σπίτι και άκουσα κάτι κραυγές. Αρχικά νόμιζα ότι ήρθε στην πιλοτή μου, κάποιο σκυλάκι !! 
Βγαίνω έξω αμέσως και βλέπω αυτό το σχετικά μεγάλο πουλί να φεύγει και να πηγαίνει σε ένα καλώδιο απέναντί μου !!!!! Έμεινα εκεί μέχρι που το τράβηξα βίντεο. 
Σε κάποια φάση στο βίντεο περνάει ένα αυτοκίνητο, το πουλί τρομάζει. και κόντεψε να έρθει επάνω μου όπως θα δείτε στο βίντεο !! 

Χωρίς φωτισμό δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε καλή ποιότητα !! 


*





*Θα έλεγα ότι είναι "Χουχουριστής".... αλλά τέτοιο πουλί δεν υπάρχει στην Κρήτη !!! 

*

----------


## Kostakos

Μηπως είναι μια barn owl?

----------


## VASSILIOS

Στην φωτο απο κατω δειχνει για καποιο ειδος κουκουβαγιας, αλλα η φωνη μοιαζει πιο πολυ με Καργια ή κατι απο κορακομορφα Αλεξανδρε.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα ξανακάνει την εμφάνισή του !! Εύχομαι να τύχουμε σε καλύτερο βίντεο & φώτο !!*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από karakonstantakis


Είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα ξανακάνει την εμφάνισή του !! Εύχομαι να τύχουμε σε καλύτερο βίντεο & φώτο !!



Μόλις άκουσα ξανά τον ίδιο ήχο !!!! Πετάχτηκα έξω πριν σκοτεινιάσει για να τύχω καλύτερης φώτο και βίντεο !!! 

Ετοιμαστείτε να δείτε κάτι μοναδικό σε βίντεο που θα ανέβει !!! 

Ετοιμαστείτε να δείτε Νανόμπουφο να χορεύει χωρίς σταματημό σε HD !!! 


*

----------


## manos74

ε αντε ντε περιμενουμε ο λαος θελει βιντεο

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Επιλέξτε να το δείτε σε HD πατώντας την επιλογή !!! 

*


https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1Bb...it?usp=sharing

----------


## manos74

αξιζε να περιμενουμε, δεν εχω ξαναδει τετοιο πραγμα εγω νομιζα οτι κυκλοφορανε μονο την νυχτα ετουτα τα οντα, μηπως εχουν θεμα τα πουλια σου; δεν ξερω βεβαια με τι τρεφεται

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δεν φοβάμαι τίποτα και κανένα αρπακτικό Μανόλη !!!!! Διπλό πλέγμα με κενό 5 εκατοστά ενδιάμεσα.....δεν παιρνάει τίποτα μέσα !!! Εχουν λάβει τα μέτρα οι φύλακες !!!! 

Απόρθητο Κάστρο η κλούβα μου !!!!!!!!! 


Στο face έχουν πάθει πλάκα με το βίντεο !!!!! Βάλτο στο national geographic μου λένε !!!! χαχαχαχαχαχα*  :rollhappy:

----------


## tonis!

τρομερό βίντεο!!Είναι νεοσσος νανόμπουφου που μόλις έχει βγεί απο τη φωλια!Λογια σε καποια κουφάλα των μεγάλων αυτων δέντρων έχουν φωλιά!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σωστά Αντώνη !!! Μόλις μου είπαν ότι δεν πρέπει να είναι το ίδιο αγριόπουλο με αυτό στο πρώτο βίντεο πιο πάνω !!! Οπως λες πρέπει να είναι το μωρό.... καθώς δεν μπορεί να κάνει τέτοια πτήση χωρίς να έχει στολιστεί με τα κατάλληλα πούπουλα !!!!  Στο πρώτο βίντεο κόντεψε να έρθει επάνω μου !!! 


Παίζει λοιπόν η φωλιά τους να είναι στο συγκεκριμένο δέντρο !!!!!!*

----------


## tonis!

αποτι ξερω χρησιμοποιουν την ιδια φωλια για αρκετα χρόνια αν δεν ενοχληθουν!Συνεπως περίμενε τους καιτου χρόνου!Αποκλείεται να είναι και στα 2 βιντεο το ίδιο πουλι!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από karakonstantakis


Επιλέξτε να το δείτε σε HD πατώντας την επιλογή !!! 




https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1Bb...it?usp=sharing



**Νανόμπουφος "Asio otus"*


*Άσιος ο ώτος (Asio otus). Κοινές ονομασίες: Νανόμπουφος, μικρός Μπούφος.*
*Είναι ένα από τiς πιο κοινές κουκουβάγιες στην Κεντρική Ευρώπη. 

**Ο νανόμπουφος έχει μήκος σώματος περίπου 36 εκατοστά και άνοιγμα φτερών 95 εκατοστά περίπου το ίδιο μέγεθος με τον Χουχουριστή, Στριγξ η αείσκωψ (Strix aluco) ωστόσο, είναι πολύ πιο λεπτός από τον Χουχουριστή, το βάρος κυμαίνεται στα αρσενικά από 220 έως 280 γραμμάρια και τα θηλυκά μπορούν να φτάσουν άνετα από 250 και 370 γραμμάρια.*

*Εντυπωσιακές μεγάλες τούφες φτερών στα αυτιά είναι το κύριο χαρακτηριστικό αυτού του είδους, οι τούφες φτερών στα αυτιά δεν παίζουν κανένα ρόλο στην ακοή. Η ίριδα του Νανόμπουφου έχει ένα φωτεινό κιτρινοπορτοκαλί χρώμα. Το πρόσωπο διαιρείται με μία ευδιάκριτη γραμμή. Τα φτερά είναι σχετικά στενά.

**Το φτέρωμα της κουκουβάγιας είναι από ανοιχτό καφέ μέχρι ώχροκίτρινο διακεκομμένες μαύρες γραμμές και καφέ στίγματα. Στα θηλυκά ο χρωματισμός είναι πιό σκούρος με κοκκινωπό-καφέ αποχρώσεις, στα αρσενικά ο χρωματισμός είναι πιό ανοιχτός. Ο χρωματισμός του φτερώματος τα κάνει απαρατήρητα όταν αναπαύονται στα κλαδιά των δέντρων.*

*Αναπαραγωγή: Γεννά τον Μάρτιο-Μάιο 3-5 αυγά. Τα κλωσσά 25-30 ημέρες. Πετούν μετά από 30 ημέρες.*
*Τροφή : Νυκτόβιο, τρέφεται κυρίως με αρουραίους αλλά και με μικρά θηλαστικά, πουλιά, έντομα.*

*Βιότοπος Δάση, αλσύλια κωνοφόρων, φυλλοβόλα δάση, παλιές φωλιές. Στέκεται σε πυκνά φυλλώματα σε κομμένα κλαριά.*



*
http://www.katakali.net/drupal/?q=glaykomorfa/nanompoyfos
*

----------


## karakonstantakis

Λοιπόν πριν λίγο μίλησα με κάποια που γνωρίζει πολύ καλά το είδος !! 

Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα της : 

Beina: Είναι νεοσσός Νανόμπουφος και καλεί τους γονείς του! Καλό είναι όταν τον παρατηρείς να κρύβεσαι για να μπορούν να έρθουν οι γονείς να τον ταΐσουν αν σε δουν δεν θα έρθουν. Αν κρυφτείς μπορεί να τους δεις και αυτούς!

alex: Πολύ σημαντικό αυτό και ευχαριστώ !!!!! Κάθε μέρα συμβαίνει το ίδιο σκηνικό λίγο πριν πάει να σκοτεινιάσει !!!! Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει χάσει τους γονείς του ??? Αν είναι να ειδοποιήσω κάποια αρμόδια υπηρεσία !!!

beina: Όχι δεν υπάρχει τέτοια πιθανότητα δεν έχει πρόβλημα! Οι Νανόμπουφοι φεύγουν από τη φωλιά πολύ νωρίς, αν τον παρατηρήσεις στο βίντεο θα δεις ότι είναι ολόκληρος ένα χνούδι! Δεν έχει φτερά παρόλα αυτά όμως σκαρφαλώνει μια χαρά και μετακινείται στα δέντρα. Τους γονείς δεν τους βλέπεις ποτέ γιατί σε βλέπουν και δεν έρχονται. Δεν χρειάζεται να τον πειράξεις μόνο σε μια περίπτωση αν τον βρεις στο έδαφος ανέβασε τον σε κλαδί για να σκαρφαλώσει οι γονείς τα βλέπουν όλα και είναι παντού!

alex: Τι λες τώρα !!!!!! Ζω τέτοια εμπειρία ??? χαίρομαι και θα παρακολουθώ όσο πιο διακριτικά γίνεται !!!

beina: ναι ναι προσοχή να μην σε βλέπει καθόλου έχουν πολύ καλή όραση




*Είναι 1¨10 και έξω ακούω της κραυγές τους στην πιλοτή μου !!!!!! Εχε γούστο..... να έχουν βάλει όντος στο μάτι τα πουλιά μου !!! έχε γούστο !!!*

----------


## manos74

καταλαβα το επομενο βιντεο θα ειναι η νανομπουφενα να ταιζει το νανομπουφακι χαχα!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ασε να την πετύχω πρώτα !!! Σε πολύ λίγο βγαίνω έξω για....*

----------


## manos74

ημουν συγουρος!!

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Πολύ ωραιός ο Νανομπουφος

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Κατάφερα σήμερα να πάρω μια φώτο την Μαμά !! Μου την κοπάνησε αμέσως μετά σε άλλο κλαδί με πολύ πυκνό φύλλωμα όπου δεν είχα πρόσβαση για φώτο !!! 


Υπέροχο πλάσμα πραγματικά !! Εμείς σιγά σιγά θα γίνουμε φιλαράκια.....  

*

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Τυχερος εισαι!! Εγω δεν εχω δει ποτε κατι τετειο.

----------


## αντρικος

πωω ρε φιλε εσι ζωολογικο κηπο εχεις κοντα σου πολυ ομορφα στο πρωτο βιντεο εμεις εδω στην κυπρο τα λεμε ανθρωποπουλια γιατι το προσωπο μοιαζει με ανθρωπινο οταν το κοιταξεις καλα και ειχα κα εγω μια περιπετεια με αυτο μου εκανε επιθεση πανο στην μηχανη που οδηγουσα και με κηνηγουσε για 2-3 λεπτα ειχα δει τον χαρο εκινη την νυχτα μεχρι να παω σπιτη ειμουν και μικρος τα εχασα  ::

----------


## xarhs

σοβαρα αντρικο??????? δηλαδη τι εγινε??????

----------


## αντρικος

ισως αυτα βοηθισουν τα βρηκα τωρα [IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Κάπως έτσι είναι η φωλιές τους !!! 

Οταν με το καλό φύγουν οι Νανόμπουφοι (αν φύγουν...) θα ήθελα να ψάξω το δέντρο απέναντί μου ! Τώρα.... δεν το τολμάω καν !!! 













Αγρια Ομορφιά (Asio Otus)

*

----------


## Γιωργος Δ.

Υπεροχο.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το θέμα μου κάνει τον γύρο της Κρήτης, και σιγά σιγά το γύρο του κόσμου !! 

Το πρώτο σε επισκεψιμότητα δημοσιογραφικό portal της Κρήτης  "cretalive.gr" γράφει στην κεντρική σελίδα του :


*

----------


## Βασιλεία

παιδια ειναι τεραστιος και φοβηστικος! τελικα λεω να μην παω στο ηρακλειο το καλοκαιρι  :: θα παω κατευθειαν στο χωριο δεν καθομαι καθολου στον ξαδερφο, μου φαινεται!!!

----------


## Γιωργος Δ.

χχαχαχα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Νανόμπουφος (Asio Otus) !! Το μωρό ραπάρει ???? 

video HD διάρκειας 2¨53 λεπτά !! 


*


*Μιας και από ότι παρατηρώ δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον του θέματος, το λίνκ με πμ για όποιον θέλει να το απολαύσει !!! *

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο? https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1BbKCaVa7OwTEVVWkVQczRxSEU

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αυτό Ναι !! χμμμ κάτι δεν έκανα σωστά και με ανακάλυψες έτσι ???? *  ::

----------


## mitsman

Ουδεν κρυπτον υπο του mits.....

 :winky:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*το λάθος εβρέθει.....  next time !!! 


Θα παίρνεις το λινκ από το facebook και δίνε το εδώ mits !!*

----------


## olga

> *Νανόμπουφος (Asio Otus) !! Το μωρό ραπάρει ???? 
> 
> video HD διάρκειας 2¨53 λεπτά !! 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *Μιας και από ότι παρατηρώ δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον του θέματος, το λίνκ με πμ για όποιον θέλει να το απολαύσει !!! *


Μα καλά! Εδώ και 2 μέρες περιμένω να δω βιντεο! και συνέχεια βλέπω κάτι σαν το παραπάνω και πάω και πατάω το play, μετά καταλαβαίνω πως ειναι φωτογραφία! Γιατί δεν βάζεις κατευθείαν το βίντεο???

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αλλαξα τον τρόπο και δεν γίνεται επιτόπου αυτό !! Προκειμένου λοιπόν να φαίνεται ένα ξερό λινκ βάζω μια φώτο και από κάτω ο σύνδεσμος Ολγα !!  

Με το youtube είχα δυνατότητα να πατάω το εικονίδιο "βιντεο" και να εμφανίζεται έτσι πιο σωστά !! 


*ετσι θα γίνετε από εδω και στο εξής !!*

----------


## jk21

πολυ ομορφο το θεαμα βρε Αλεξ , αλλα δεν εχω καταλαβει το λογο ολου αυτου του μπερδεματος , οταν μπορουσανε και ανεβαινανε μια χαρα τα βιντεο μεσω youtube

----------


## giorgos_

Αλεξ στο ειπανε και αλλου και εδω προσεξε.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Τους λόγους τους γνωρίζεις Δημήτρη !!! Έχουμε μιλήσει !!  Στο youtube έχω θέμα δικό μου.... 

Στο παρόν φόρουμ θα μπαίνουν free αλλά μέσω πμ !! Μέχρι να μάθουμε να αναγνωρίζουμε μερικά πράγματα !!! Αυτό ισχύει για τους περισσότερους και όχι για τους λίγους !! 


Μην το συνεχίσουμε όμως άλλο !! 


Εχω προσφέρει στο φόρουμ τα μέγιστα με τον δικο μου τρόπο !! και θα συνεχίσω να προσφέρω, αλλά κάπως διαφορετικά !! Πάντα όμως μέσα στα πλαίσια τον κανόνων !!*

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Αλεξ στο ειπανε και αλλου και εδω προσεξε.



Τι εννοείς Γιώργο ???

----------


## jk21

Αλεξ δεν καταλαβαινω τι λες ... γραφεις για ενα θεμα και μιλας για ενα βιντεο που δεν θα υπαρχει; δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι ειδους πληροφορηση ειναι αυτη στο φορουμ ... νομιζω οτι καταλαβαινω πανω κατω τι εννοεις ,αλλα δεν μου αρεσει να κανω υποθεσεις .Να στειλεις τους ακριβεις (με σαφηνεια ) λογους που δεν θελεις κατι τετοιο να γινεται και απο κει και περα θα αποφασισουμε σαν ομαδα τι μπορει και τι δεν μπορει να γινει

----------


## giorgos_

Τα πουλια ειναι μεγαλοι θηρευτες. Και οταν θα αρχισουν να μεγαλωνουν οι νεοσσοι θα αρχιζεις να εχεις προβλημα. Δεν ειναι το προβλημα ο θανατος των πουλιων ειναι και το τρομαγμα παρατημα φωλιων χασιμο κινητηριων φτερων κ.α.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δημήτρη τα βίντεο μου εκτός φόρουμ αμείβονται !! Μόλις ανακάλυψα ότι μπορεί να γίνει αυτό (λίγος καιρός), αν θυμάσαι έδωσα τον τρόπο μέσα από ποστ εδώ στο φόρουμ !!  
Για άλλη μια φορά.... και αυτό..... είπα να το μοιραστώ με όλα τα παιδιά του club !! Δεν το κράτησα για πάρτη μου !! 

Το ποστ αμέσως κατέβηκε και μάλιστα κάνατε πολύ σωστά. Εγώ δεν θυμόμουν απλά τον κανόνα αυτόν και τον διέδωσα εδώ αλλά και σε άλλα γειτονικά φόρουμ !! 

Εμ πάσει περιπτώσει εγώ όπως και εκατομμύρια άλλοι χρήστες του διαδικτύου έχουμε επιλέξει να αμοιβώμασται μέσω των βίντεο !! Ολοι έχετε δει σε βίντεο στο youtube το αρχικό μήνυμα 5,4,3,2,1,....πατήστε παράληψη διαφήμισης κλπ κλπ !!!  Δεν είναι κάτι κακό !!!!  


Στα φόρουμ λοιπόν απαγορεύονται τα λινκ με διαφημίσεις !!!  Σεβαστό και έτσι δεν έχετε δει βίντεο τέτοια (3-4 στην αρχή που εν αγνεία μου έβαλα) !! 


Στα βίντεο που θα βάζω λοιπόν από εδώ και στο εξής λόγω του ότι το youtube το σταματάω, θα μπαίνουν μέσω google drive !! Χωρίς διαφημίσεις κλπ κλπ !!


Απλά θα δίδονται μέσω πμ μέχρι να μάθουν κάποιοι την ακριβής έννοια του "thanks for this post" & του "like this post" !!! 

Κύριοι δεν διεκδικώ δάφνες και στέμματα.... όχι όχι με τίποτα !! Δεν έχω τόσο μεγάλη ιδέα για τον εαυτό μου όσο φαντάζονται μερικοί !!!! 

Απλά τα πράγματα... τα λέω ευθέως και δεν ντρέπομαι για κανέναν λόγο !!!!! 


**"thanks for this post" = Ευχαριστώ που πόσταρες.... καλώς κακός... πόσταρες, το είδαμε και ευχαριστώ !!!
** "like this post"  = Οχι ρε.... σου πάτησα thanks, αλλά αυτό που κάνεις εμένα δεν μου αρέσει !!! ή Και σε ευχαριστώ.... και πραγματικά  μου αρέσει το ποστ σου οπότε πατάω και like !!! 



Αυτές είναι η έννοιες φίλοι μου !!!  
**
Προφανώς πολλοί δεν γνωρίζουν της έννοιες.... ή δεν σε γουστάρω μου είσαι αδιάφορος !!!! Αλλά..... 25.000 + views σε ένα θέμα, εμένα μου δείχνουν το δεύτερο, ή απλά ξεχάστηκα και δεν πάτησα !! 


Ερωτήσεις - απόψεις - προβληματισμούς  αύριο γιατί πρέπει και να πάμε για ύπνο !! 





*

----------


## ninos

Τι παει να πει, βιντεο μονο με πμ ; Τι παει να πει τα βιντεο σου ειναι με πληρωμη κ τι μας ενδιαφερει ; 
Τα πολλα λογια ειναι φτωχια κ στα εχουμε ξαναπει Αλεξανδρε.

Το φορουμ ειναι ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟ Κ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ προς τους παντες

Αρα, ειτε ανεβαζεις κανονικα τα βιντεο, ειτε δεν ανεβαζεις ποτε πλεων κ τελειωνει το θεμα.

----------


## serafeim

Ρε παιδια νομιζω και απ οοτι καταλαβ οτι ο Αλεξανδρος δεν ανεβαζει τα βιντεο στο φορουμ για τον λογο οτι δεν θα τηρει τους κανονισμους του φορουμ (που λεει οχι διαφημισεις) και νομιζω πως τα βιντεο του εχουν διαφημισεις (το αν πληρωνεται ή οχι απο αυτο δεν παιζει ρολο) και ειναι ο μονος λογος αυτος ...
Ο Αλεξανδρος προσωπικα εχει δηξει απειρες φορες οτι θελει να μοιραζεται τις εμπειριες του δεν βρησκω το νλογο να θελει να το κανει για τους λιγους μονο που δεν θα βαρεθουν να του πουν στειλε π.μ. το βιντεο!!!
Γνωμη μου!

----------


## jk21

ΒΙΝΤΕΟ μονο ελευθερα ,αλλιως δεν υπαρχει καμμια αναφορα για βιντεο  .Μπορεις να αναφερεσαι σε οποιο θεμα θες περιγραφικα ή με φωτο

----------


## serafeim

Αλεξανδρε δινουν το Ο.Κ. νομιζω μπορεις ελευθερα τωρα!!!  :winky:

----------


## lagreco69

> *Απλά θα δίδονται μέσω πμ μέχρι να μάθουν κάποιοι την ακριβής έννοια του "thanks for this post" & του "like this post" !!! 
> *


Πες τα Αλεξανδρε και εγω ετσι αισθανομαι, αλλα θα τους φτιαξω εγω ολους απο αυριο. ολα τα θεματα μου θα τα κρυψω η θα τα κλειδωσω (γιατι εγω δεν εχω videos) και οποιος θελει να τα δει, θα του τα στελνω μονο με email.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Για να σοβαρευτουμε λιγο παρακαλω πολυ!! 

Εδω ειμαστε για να μαθαινουμε κανενα σωστο για τα μικρα μας! οχι για να κραταμε μουτρακια και να ζηταμε δαφνες. 

Συμφωνω απολυτα σε οτι σου εγραψε ο Στελιος και ο Δημητρης.

----------


## jk21

για πιο πραγμα δωσαμε το οκ Σεραφειμ; για να μην παρεξηγηθω το ξαναδιευκρινιζω 

Βιντεο εδω αν αναφερονται ,θα ειναι ορατα και ελευθερα χωρις να πρεπει καποιος να τα αιτηθει με πμ και χωρις να παραβιαζουν τον κανονα περι οικονομικων συναλλαγων .Αν αποδεχθει κατι τετοιο ο Αλεξ ,ναι μπορει να αναφερεται στα θεματα του για βιντεο και να μας τα βαζει .Αν ομως δεν γινεται (ειναι δικαιωμα του ) απλα δεν βρισκω το λογο να μας ενημερωνει για κατι που θεωρει οτι δεν αξιζει να το δουμε ελευθερα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σε όποιον βλέπω ότι δείχνει ενδιαφέρων στα θέματα μου με της όμορφες φώτο, θα βλέπει και τα όμορφα βίντεο !!! 

Χωρίς πμ λοιπόν !!! 


Απλά τα πράγματα !!! 










*

----------


## olga

> *"thanks for this post" = Ευχαριστώ που πόσταρες.... καλώς κακός... πόσταρες, το είδαμε και ευχαριστώ !!!
> ** "like this post"  = Οχι ρε.... σου πάτησα thanks, αλλά αυτό που κάνεις εμένα δεν μου αρέσει !!! ή Και σε ευχαριστώ.... και πραγματικά  μου αρέσει το ποστ σου οπότε πατάω και like !!! 
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτές είναι η έννοιες φίλοι μου !!! *


Δεν το καταλαβα αυτο... δηλαδή αν πατήσω thanks και όχι like είναι σαν να μην μου αρέσει??

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Κατά κάποιον τρόπο ναι Όλγα !!! 

Θα σου πω ένα τρανταχτό παράδειγμα μιας και μου δίνεις την ευκαιρία !! 

Στο παρόν ποστ #1488 που χάνω την πρώτη μου Καρδερινα εκτροφής !! http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...l=1#post581799

Ο Δημήτρης είναι ο μόνος που δίνει την σωστή χρήση της επιλογής στα thanks & like  !!! 

Πατάει "thanks" που αν το ερμηνεύσει κανείς σωστά λέει : "Ευχαριστώ που to μοιράστηκες μαζί μου" !!!!! 

Δεν πάτησε like !!! Αν πατούσε like, δεν χρειάζεται σαν σας πω την ερμηνεία... σωστά ?? 




Και για να μην παραιξειγούμαι... δεν απαιτώ από κάτω όμορφα σχόλια !!  Οταν θέλει κάποιος να το κάνει ας το κάνει... δεν με απασχολεί !! Ενα thanks ή ένα like μου αρκεί για να συνεχίσω να λέω στον εαυτό μου "ΝΑΙ ρε !!!! Βλέπουν της φώτο μου... τους αρέσουν !! Συνεχίζω να παρουσιάζω την ζωή και κάθε θέμα μου !!! 

Σε ποια άλλη εκτροφή τα έχετε δει όλα αυτά !!!! Είμαι βέβαιος σε κανέναν !! 
Έφτιαξα ένα όμορφο περιβάλλων στα πουλάκια και το θαυμάζουμε όλοι μαζί !!!

Όχι μόνο εγώ !!!   




*

----------


## olga

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση! Μέχρι τώρα δεν το είχα σκεφτεί έτσι ποτέ! Απλά θεωρούσα πως αν πατήσω thanks σε ένα βίντεο που μου αρέσει είναι το ίδιο...εφόσον δε έχει dislike...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Θέλετε και άλλο παράδειγμα ???? Ευχαρίστως έχω πάρα πολλά που βγάζουν μάτια !!! 

Στο ακριβώς από κάτω ποστ #1490 !!!!! Βλέπουμε και μαθαίνουμε όλοι μας να γίνονται πράξη, τα λεγόμενα του jk περί Μελίγκρας στης Καρδερίνες σε τόσα και τόσα θέματα !!!!
 Έχετε δει πουθενά αλλού φώτο από μέλος σας, να παρουσιάζει μελίγκρα σε Καρδερίνες !!! Οχι βέβαια !!! 

Το αποτέλεσμα μετράει..... !!! andreas-odysseas-jk21 στα like και ποστ !!!! 



Να συνεχίσω πως λοιπόν ???? Σας ρωτάω να μου πείτε εσείς !!!!*

----------


## olga

Νομίζω πως είναι καλό να γνωρίζουμε.. αλλά δεν θα πρέπει να δίνουμε πολλή σημασία ή να παρεξηγούμε την λάθος χρήση των like και thanks. Είναι πολλοί αυτοί που δεν τα γνωρίζουν και δεν είναι εξοικειωμένοι με forum και κοινωνικά δίκτυα..

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πάμε και άλλο ένα ?? 



Η κατασκευή βήμα βήμα της μεγάλης κλούβας που δίνει μια πολύ όμορφη ιδέα στο φόρουμ για να την ξεκινήσουν όσοι την δουν !!!! 30.000 views και δεν έχει γίνει υπόμνημα !!! Αντιθέτος.... υπόμνημα όμορφες κατασκευές δεν λέω... αλλά με μόλις 2....4..... 8000 χιλιάδες views !!!

Μόλις την.... ξέθαψα από την τρίτη σελίδα που είχε πέσει !!! Για ποιόν λόγο ??? Μήπως δεν σας αρέσει ??? Τι περιμένει δηλαδή η διαχείριση για να την κάνει υπόμνημα ??? Έπρεπε να είχε γίνει από το ξεκίνημα της !!!!! 


Πάμε και άλλο ένα....   Η νέα μου κατασκευή!! Ζευγαρώστρα 80χ40χ40 !!

Μόλις 4.000 views !! Και εδώ είμαι βέβαιος ότι αν δεν υπήρχε το θέμα με την "nanotexnologia".... (έγινε μεγάλος ντόρος τότε) θα έπρεπε και αυτή η κατασκευή να ήταν υπόμνημα !!!

 


τσπ.... είναι πάρα πολλά ακόμα !!! Συνεχίζουμε.... και όποιος έχει μάτια ανοικτά βλέπει !!!*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ολοι τα γνωρίζουν Ολγα !!! Σε κάποια.... πέφτει βομβαρδισμός από like & thanks !!! και εκεί έχω πολλά παραδείγματα..... !!!!*

----------


## olga

¨οχι δεν πιστεύω πως τα γνωρίζουν όλοι και γι αυτό δεν θα πρέπει και να παρεξηγούμε. Για παράδειγμα.. μόλις χθες έμαθα τι είναι τρολάρισμα. Ο πατέρας μου μπαίνει εδώ και διαβάζει, αν κάποια στιγμή του φτιάξω έναν λογαριασμό θα ξέρει νομίζεις να χειριστει τα like και τα thanks? Ούτε καν θα τα προσέξει κάτω απο τα ποστ. χαχα!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σαν νέος που θα είναι σαφώς και δεν θα γνωρίζει ο άνθρωπος !!!! Με την τακτική όμως επίσκεψη.... όλα πάνε μόνα τους και δεν χρειάζεται καμία εκπαίδευση Ολγα !!  


*Ούτε και εγώ ήξερα τη πάει να πει "τρολάρισμα" !!!*

----------


## olga

Ίσως να είναι και έτσι! Αλλά δεν ξέρεις τι τραβάω εδώ και χρόνια για μια αντιγραφή επικόλληση! χαχαχα

----------


## jk21

> *Σε όποιον βλέπω ότι δείχνει ενδιαφέρων στα θέματα μου με της όμορφες φώτο, θα βλέπει και τα όμορφα βίντεο !!! 
> 
> Χωρίς πμ λοιπόν !!! 
> Απλά τα πράγματα !!! 
> *



ΑΛΕΞ θα ηθελα να γινεις σαφης .Πως ενα βιντεο σου ,που ελευθερα θα υπαρχει εδω ,θα χρειαζεται like ή thanks στο παρον φορουμ (οχι να το βαλουν τα μελη καπου αλλου ) θα οδηγει στο να γινεται ορατο στο φορουμ; ουτε τετοια τεχνικη δυνατοτητα υποστηριζεται απο το συστημα ,ουτε θεωρω οτι ειναι λογικο να βαζει καποιος thanks ή like σε κατι που δεν βλεπει .Θα καταστησω σαφες οτι για να γινονται αναφορες σε βιντεο σε ενα θεμα ,δικο σου ή οποιου αλλου θα πρεπει να υπαρχει αμεση προσβαση σε αυτο χωρις να ειναι υποχρεωμενο το καθε μελος να αποδεχθει καταστασεις και προυποθεσεις ,αλλες εκτος των κανονων του παροντος φορουμ 

στα περι υπομνηματων ,ειτε υπαρχει δικιο στα λεχθεντα ,ειτε οχι  νομιζω ειναι η πρωτη περιπτωση μελους που μου τυχαινει σαν διαχειριστη ή σαν απλο μελος ενος φορουμ ,να ζητα ο δημιουργος τους να γινουν θεματα του υπομνηματα ....  θεωρω δικαιο το παραπονο του καθενος ,αλλα σε αυτο το σημειο απο σενα ,σε αλλα απο αλλους ,ξεχνιεται συχνα απο τα μελη η λειτουργια της << αναφορας >> που υπαρχει σε καθε θεμα ,που μπορουμε ανετα να εκφρασουμε το οποιο αιτημα μας στην διαχειρηση χωρις να την φερνουμε σε δυσκολη θεση .Εκει μπορουμε να δουμε και τις καλες ή κακες προθεσεις της (αν υπαρχουν ) οταν θα δρασει ή δεν θα δρασει ,χωρις πιεση !!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

> ΑΛΕΞ θα ηθελα να γινεις σαφης .Πως ενα βιντεο σου ,που ελευθερα θα υπαρχει εδω ,θα χρειαζεται like ή thanks στο παρον φορουμ (οχι να το βαλουν τα μελη καπου αλλου ) θα οδηγει στο να γινεται ορατο στο φορουμ; ουτε τετοια τεχνικη δυνατοτητα υποστηριζεται απο το συστημα ,ουτε θεωρω οτι ειναι λογικο να βαζει καποιος thanks ή like σε κατι που δεν βλεπει .Θα καταστησω σαφες οτι για να γινονται αναφορες σε βιντεο σε ενα θεμα ,δικο σου ή οποιου αλλου θα πρεπει να υπαρχει αμεση προσβαση σε αυτο χωρις να ειναι υποχρεωμενο το καθε μελος να αποδεχθει καταστασεις και προυποθεσεις ,αλλες εκτος των κανονων του παροντος φορουμ 
> 
> *Να γίνω πιο σαφής !!   Δεν θα χρειαστεί να γράψω καν ότι έχω βίντεο με κάτι συγκεκριμένο !!! 
> π.χ. Κάνω ένα ποστ με της καρδερίνες να τρώνε....* *"χοχλιούς",** και βάζω ένα κάρο φώτο !!! Αναλόγως την κίνηση του συγκεκριμένου ποστ, "αν" έχω βίντεο θα δίδετε στα παιδιά που τους άρεσε αυτό που είδαν !!! Θα τους έρχεται δηλαδή.... ξαφνικό το βίντεο !! 
> Και μην μου πείτε ότι απαγορεύεται να στείλω σε κάποιον ένα "Καλημέρα Δημήτρη !! Δες και αυτό το βίντεο"* 
> 
> στα περι υπομνηματων ,ειτε υπαρχει δικιο στα λεχθεντα ,ειτε οχι  νομιζω ειναι η πρωτη περιπτωση μελους που μου τυχαινει σαν διαχειριστη ή σαν απλο μελος ενος φορουμ ,να ζητα ο δημιουργος τους να γινουν θεματα του υπομνηματα ....  θεωρω δικαιο το παραπονο του καθενος ,αλλα σε αυτο το σημειο απο σενα ,σε αλλα απο αλλους ,ξεχνιεται συχνα απο τα μελη η λειτουργια της << αναφορας >> που υπαρχει σε καθε θεμα ,που μπορουμε ανετα να εκφρασουμε το οποιο αιτημα μας στην διαχειρηση χωρις να την φερνουμε σε δυσκολη θεση .Εκει μπορουμε να δουμε και τις καλες ή κακες προθεσεις της (αν υπαρχουν ) οταν θα δρασει ή δεν θα δρασει ,χωρις πιεση !!!



*Να που έγινε και αυτό παιδιά... αν και αμυδρά θυμάμαι περίπτωση και από άλλο μέλος με ανάλογο αίτημα δημόσια !!!! 

Η διαχείριση καλά θα κάνει να μην έρχεται καθόλου σε δύσκολη θέση, γιατί έχει πολλά που ελέγχει καθημερινά !!!  

*

----------


## mitsman

Εεεεεε ρεεεεε.... και που να σφιξουν οι ζεστεεεεςςςς!!!!!!!!

Κριμα!

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞ αν δεν αναφερεις στα θεματα σου για βιντεο ,μπορεις σαφεστατα με προσωπικη επικοινωνια να δινεις οτι θελεις ! Να ξερεις παντως οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο η ευχαριστηση των μελων για τα θεματα σου και ευρυτερα για τα θεματα των μελων ,να εκφραζετε με like και με thanks .προσωπικα αυτο το εικονιδιο

*Post Thanks / Like*   διπλα απο τον καθενα μας σε ενα ποστ που δειχνει τα συνολικα like και thanks που εχουμε παρει δεν θυμαμαι να το εχω δει και ποτε και αν εχει γινει δεν θα εχει γινει πανω απο 2 φορες .Πολλοι δεν προσεχουνε την ολη διαδικασια ποτε .Ειναι δικαιωμα σου βεβαια εσυ να θεωρεις οτι μονο αυτα τα ατομα που το προσεξανε ,αξιζει να δουνε τα οποια βιντεο 


η Διαχειριση ,οχι ειδικα στο δικο σου παραπονο που προανεφερες ,αλλα στα διαφορα που θα διατυπωνει ο καθενας ,μπορει να εχει λογους να κανει κατι ή να μην κανει ,που να μην θελει να διατυπωσει δημοσια .Απο κει και περα ,υπαρχει και σχετικη ενοτητα στο φορουμ για προτασεις και παραπονα και δεν μπορει σε κανεναν να τα αναφερει εκει ,μετρωντας βεβαια εκεινος καλυτερα ,αν αυτος ειναι στην εκαστοτε περιπτωση ο τροπος να δικαιωθει για κατι ή απλα να εκθεσει καποια δυσαρεσκεια ,αναλογα με τους στοχους του

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

εχω λιγο μπερδευτει....το προβλημα σου αλεξανδρε πιο ειναι?οτι ανεβασες κατι στο φορουμ κ δεν ασχοληθηκαν ολα τα μελοι μαζι σου με like-thanks και σκολεια? χτες η προχτες διαβασα καποιος που ελεγε για τα περρητα μνμτα κ καπακια σημερα κανει αυτα εκραζε χτες.μηπως μας εχει πειραξει η κριση κ η αποτομη ζεστη ολους μας? εγω προσωπηκα σου εχω κανει πολλα like κ σου εχω ευχηθει κιολας πολλες φορες,πριν λιγες μερες αναιβασα αυτο *Έσκασε μύτη..... για το πρωτο πουλακι που αβγαλα για φετος μετα απο πολλες προσπαθειες κ δεν σε ειδα πουθενα,*κ δεν ειδα  πολους απο αυτους που τους εχω γραψει,απο admin μονο ο mitsman εγραψε κ αυτο για να πει οτι δεν το βλεπει καλα το πουλακι κ ο jk οταν ζητησα συμβουλη για την κοιλια του....εγω τη επρεπε να πω δηλαδη...ρε αντε γεια εσεις κ το φορουμ σας?αλλα λογια να αγαπιομαστε ειμαστε.... τες πα....
επειδη εγω δεν ειδα το ποστ που ανεβασες για πληρωμενα βιντεο στο γιου τιουμπ κ με ενδιαφερει λογο ανεργειας τα τελευταια 4 χρονια,αν μπορεις στειλε μου το σε πμ....ευχαριστω

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αστο Σταύρο !!! Είπα να μην χαλαστώ άλλο σήμερα !!! Ας κατάλαβε ο καθένας ότι μπόρεσε και είχε την δυνατότητα να καταλάβει !! 

Τέτοιο σχόλιο τα περίμενα.... !! Θα σου πω μόνο το εξής "Εύχομαι να βρεις γρήγορα μια δουλειά και θα δεις αν σου μένει χρόνος να παρακολουθείς όλα τα θέματα" !!! Και σε άλλα δεν φαίνομαι, όχι μόνο στο δικό σου!! 

Γιατί εγώ με σχεδόν 2 δουλειές.... δεν μου μένει χρόνος ούτε για WC !!! Μόνο Σ/Κ και σε καμιά άδεια !!! 


Σε π.μ. θα σου στείλω 1 λινκ όχι δικό μου, να ενημερωθείς !!! Το σίγουρο είναι.... ότι πλούσιος δεν έχει γίνει κανείς με αυτά !! Ενα μικρό εξτραδάκι και αυτό είναι όλο !!  
*

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

υπονοουμενα για τη νοημοσυνη μου δεν ανεχομαι απο κανεναν αλεξανδρε κ τα αστα κ τα πιαστα να τα λες στους φιλους σου,δεν εχω δωσει κανενα δικαιωμα σε κανεναν να μου μηλαει ετσι δεν ειμαι κανενας πητσιρικας οχι οτι δεν σεβομαι ομως κ τον πιο μικρο εδω μεσα.χρονο για να γραψεις σε αλλους δεν εχεις για να κανεις ολοκληρη ιστορια ομως βρηκες. εγω με τη σειρα μου σου ευχομαι τις 2 δουλειες να τις κανεις 4 κ να προσλαβεις δυο ατομα ο ενας να σου προσεχει τα πουλια κ ο αλλος να σου γραφει στο φορουμ.κ το εξτραδακι καλο θα ειναι για να ασχολεισαι εσυ με 2 δουλειες ειδη,εγω φιλοχρηματος δεν ειμαι κ ουτε μελημα μου ειναι να γινω πλουσιος.

----------


## xarhs

παιδια ηρεμα................. το θεμα μας εδω ειναι ο νανομπουφος και νομιζω εχουμε ξεφυγει αρκετα.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Λάθος τοποθέτηση Σταύρο !! Δεν έχω λόγο να σε προσβάλω και σου ζητώ συγνώμη !!! *

----------


## lagreco69

> *Ας κατάλαβε ο καθένας ότι μπόρεσε και είχε την δυνατότητα να καταλάβει !! *


Αλεξανδρε αυτο το κομματι του post σου καλο θα ηταν να το ανακαλεσεις!! προσβαλει την νοημοσυνη ολων των μελων μας. τι σημαινει οποιος εχει την δυνατοτητα να καταλαβει? δηλαδη εμεις ειμαστε οι χαζοι και εσυ εισαι ο Einstein. η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχεις αρχισει οριακα να εξαντλεις την υπομονη μου με τον Ναρκισσισμο σου τα likes σου τα thanks σου και τα εμπορικα σου links. 
Εδω ειναι το *GreekBirdClub!* και αυτου του ειδους οι συμπεριφορες δεν εχουν καμια απολυτως θεση εδω μεσα.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το έκανα παραπάνω !!! "Λάθος τοποθέτηση" !!!!*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ας μην συνεχιστεί άλλο ρε παλικάρια αυτή η συζήτηση.

Δεν θα βγάλει πουθενά.

Ισως ήταν μία άστοχη τοποθέτηση του Αλέξανδρου.

Ας κλείσει εδώ.

----------


## jk21

> εγω προσωπηκα σου εχω κανει πολλα like κ σου εχω ευχηθει κιολας πολλες φορες,πριν λιγες μερες αναιβασα αυτο *Έσκασε μύτη..... για το πρωτο πουλακι που αβγαλα για φετος μετα απο πολλες προσπαθειες κ δεν σε ειδα πουθενα,*
> 
> κ δεν ειδα  πολους απο αυτους που τους εχω γραψει,απο admin μονο ο mitsman εγραψε κ αυτο για να πει οτι δεν το βλεπει καλα το πουλακι κ ο jk οταν ζητησα συμβουλη για την κοιλια του....εγω τη επρεπε να πω δηλαδη...ρε αντε γεια εσεις κ το φορουμ σας?αλλα λογια να αγαπιομαστε ειμαστε.... τες πα....



ΣΤΑΥΡΟ στο θεμα που παραπεμπεις ,ειχα απαντησει ουσιαστικοτατα στο ποστ 25 .Δεν ειδα ειλικρινα την επομενη ερωτηση σου και δεν ξερω πως την επομενη δεν ξανακοιταξα στο θεμα σου ,οπως κανω σε καθε νεο ποστ σε θεματα που ηδη παρακολουθω .ετσι δεν σου απαντησα και στην ερωτηση ,ποτε πεθανε το δικο μου μικρο ,αν και απο οτι βλεπω θα ειχα δικαιολογια να σου πω τωρα ,αφου ηδη στο ποστ 25 ελεγα οτι το βρηκα νεκρο απο την αρχη που βγηκε .τις επομενες μερες απλα το ξεχασα ακομη και να το ειδα μπροστα μου ,βλεποντας τιτλο << εσκασε μυτη >> που παραπεμπει κυριως σε γεννητουρια και ευχες .Πολυ θα ηθελα να παρακολουθω και τετοια θεμα ,πολυ θα ηθελα να θυμαμαι και τα προβληματα στα πουλακια του καθε μελους ,αλλα δεν ειμαι ουτε γιατρος ,ουτε υπερανθρωπος και ειλικρινα εχουν υπαρξει στιγμες στη ζωη μου ,που λεω οτι πρεπει να μειωσω το χρονο που αφιερωνω στο φορουμ ,αλλα ητανε μεχρι στιγμης απλα στιγμες ... σεβομαι και προσπαθω να δωσω σημασια στα θεματα ολων των μελων ,απαντω μεχρι και στην τελευταια προσωπικη επαφη με πμ που θα δεχθω ακομα και απο ανενεργα μελη του φορουμ ,ακομα και απο μελη που ισως να εχουν στενοχωρησει στο παρελθον .Ειδικα αν προκειται για θεμα υγειας των πουλιων 

καταλαβαινω για ποιο λογο το εγραψες στον Αλεξ ,αλλα ενοιωσα την αναγκη να ειπωθουν τα παραπανω ...

----------


## ninos

πρωτη φορα βλεπω καποιον να απαιτει ,like, thanks κτλ..

----------


## xarhs

παντα υπαρχει μια πρωτη φορα στελλιο............... :Jumping0011:

----------


## saxo_29

Τρομερος ο "τυπακος" λες και χορευει RMB ::  :: 
Μπραβο για το μοναδικο βιντεο!!

----------


## manos74

> *
> 
> 
> *Ούτε και εγώ ήξερα τη πάει να πει "τρολάρισμα" !!!*


 εξηγηστε μου και εμενα ρε παιδια τι ειναι τουτο, μην με αφηνετε στο σκοταδι, και ηρεμηστε λιγο η ζωη ειναι ωραια (η λασκαρη) :winky:

----------


## manos74

> *
> 
> 
> 
> Σε π.μ. θα σου στείλω 1 λινκ όχι δικό μου, να ενημερωθείς !!! Το σίγουρο είναι.... ότι πλούσιος δεν έχει γίνει κανείς με αυτά !! Ενα μικρό εξτραδάκι και αυτό είναι όλο !!  
> *


 ε και εγω θελω

 :winky:

----------


## xarhs

> εξηγηστε μου και εμενα ρε παιδια τι ειναι τουτο, μην με αφηνετε στο σκοταδι, και ηρεμηστε λιγο η ζωη ειναι ωραια (η λασκαρη)


οταν λεμε σε τρολαρω νομιζω σημαινει σε ''δουλευω'' κατι τετοιο.

 τρολ παντως ξερω ειναι ενα μυθικο τερας στην νορβηγια που βγαινει μονο την νυχτα στις απομακρυσμενες περιοχες της χωρας και γινεται πετρα στην εκθεση του στο φως.

παραμυθι ειναι αλλα δεν ξερω αν εχει σχεση με την εκφραση

συγνωμη για το  :Sign0006:

----------


## Peri27

Εγω παιδια ενα εχω να δηλωσω ..το καλοκαιρι ερχεται για να μην πω ηρθε .. καλο ειναι να αποφευγουμε την εκθεση μας στον ηλιο τις ωρες αιχμης γιατι ειναι πολυ επικινδυνο!! και οταν καθομαστε (στον ηλιο) να φοραμε παντα καπελακι και αντιλιακο!! Αντε και καλα μπανιααα!!!  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

ααααα ετσι εξηγειτε.............. παλι χωρις αντηλιακο εκατσες σημερα???????/ χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## jk21

ας επανελθουμε στο νανομπουφο ..... 

αν υπαρξει νεο βιντεο ή να δοθει ο συνδεσμος ή να μην αναφερθει καθολου !

----------


## Peri27

αφου μαζι καθομασταν τι λες για μενα μονο ρε???   ::  μιλα αφοβα εδω τα παιδια ειναι δικα μας   ::

----------

